# Verständnisfrage zu Wirkleistung Energiemessgerät SDM230-Modbus



## dast (17 Januar 2021)

Liebe Community,

habe mir mehrere Energiemessgeräte SDM230-Modbus eingebaut um den Energieverbrauch etwas mitzuloggen.
Die einzelnen Wert des Energiemessgeräte lese ich per Modbus aus.

Jetzt ist mir etwas aufgefallen, was mich etwas irritiert ...

Folgende Wert habe ich aktuell z.B. für mein Wohnraumlüftungsgerät:




U = 233.5434 V
I = 0.1499862 A
P = 13.34595 W
cos phi = 0.8554248 (Leistungsfaktor)

Ich hab die Berechnung der Wirkleistung im Wechselstromkreis noch mit folgender Formel im Kopf:
    P = Ueff * Ieff * cos phi

Die ausgegebenen Werte für Spannung und Strom des SDM230 sollten ja die Effektivwerte Ueff und Ieff sein.
Jetzt würd ich für obige Werte also eine Wirkleistung von
    P = Ueff * Ieff * cos phi = 233.5434 V *  0.1499862 A * 0.8554248 = 29,9641 W
erhalten, was sich allerdings nicht mit obigen ausgegeben Wert (13.34595 W vom SD230) deckt!

Woher also die Differenz?

Danke und Grüße,
Daniel.


----------



## PN/DP (17 Januar 2021)

Misst Du Strom und Spannung von der selben Phase? Wenn das von zwei verschiedenen Phasen ist, dann kommt noch eine Phasenverschiebung von 120 Grad dazu (cos phi = 0.5)
"Volkstümlich" : Das Wechselspannungs-Strom-Maximum fällt nicht mit dem W.-Spannungs-Maximum zusammen, und daher ist die Wirkleistung viel kleiner.

Harald


----------



## dast (17 Januar 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Misst Du Strom und Spannung von der selben Phase? Wenn das von zwei verschiedenen Phasen ist, dann kommt noch eine Phasenverschiebung von 120 Grad dazu (cos phi = 0.5)
> Harald



Ja, das SDM230 hängt direkt in der Zuleitung der Geräte. Wird also U und I von der gleichen Phase gemessen!


----------



## LargoD (17 Januar 2021)

Die Werte in Deinem Screenshot sind nicht pausibel, das kann man ohne Taschenrechner schon überschlagsmäßig erkennen.
Ich vermute einen Fehler in der Zuordnung der Adressen zu den Messwerten oder zu den Anzeigefeldern.
Wie kommt denn die Anzeige der Werte zustande?
Gruß
Erich


----------



## PN/DP (17 Januar 2021)

Liest Du vielleicht für die Wirkleistung das falsche Modbus-Register aus?

Harald


----------



## JSEngineering (17 Januar 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Liest Du vielleicht für die Wirkleistung das falsche Modbus-Register aus?
> 
> Harald



Was sagt denn die Anzeige am Gerät? Vergleiche mal die Anzeige mit den ausgelesenen Werten, dann weißt Du, ob Du im richtigen Register bist.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (17 Januar 2021)

Wird der Lüfter über einen Drehzahlsteller angesteuert?


----------



## dast (17 Januar 2021)

LargoD schrieb:


> Ich vermute einen Fehler in der Zuordnung der Adressen zu den Messwerten oder zu den Anzeigefeldern.
> Wie kommt denn die Anzeige der Werte zustande?



Das dachte ich mir zuerst auch ... hier aber die aktuellen Werte aller 4 Stk. SDM230-Geräte (direkt am Gerät):







Scheint sich bei allen 4 Geräten nicht mit den berechneten Werten (aus Spannung und Strom) zu decken ...


----------



## dast (17 Januar 2021)

Interessanterweise scheint es bei dem SDM630 (3-phasiger Energiemesser, welcher aber als 1-phasiger konfiguriert wurde!) annähernd zu passen (hier hängt meine Dachrinnenheizung dran).
Angeschlossen ist hier nur eine Phase und natürlich N ...


----------



## LargoD (17 Januar 2021)

Oberwellenreiche Last?
Bitte beantworte doch mal die Frage von Dagobert (#7)
Gruß
Erich


----------



## dast (17 Januar 2021)

LargoD schrieb:


> Oberwellenreiche Last?
> Bitte beantworte doch mal die Frage von Dagobert (#7)
> Gruß
> Erich



Ups, sorry ... hab ich übersehen:



Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Wird der Lüfter über einen Drehzahlsteller angesteuert?



Vermute ja, da er ja je nach Lüftungsstufe auf einen bestimmte Luftmenge regelt.

Aber auch bei den anderen SDM230 kommt es zu einer Abweichung zw. gemessenen und errechneten Wert (siehe Fotos oben).
Dort angeschlossen ist

die Pumpen, Ventile und Elektronik der Wärmepumpe (WP Steuerung), 
die 24V Netzteile der Wago 750 SPS und das Motorschloss der Eingangstür (SPS+Technik), 
EDV: Netzteil für NAS, Router, usw. (EDV) 

Eben einzig bei der Dachrinnenheizung scheint es zu passen ... (ok, hier ist der Leistungsfaktor echt fast 1)





LG Daniel.


----------



## dast (19 Januar 2021)

Jetzt bin ich noch verwirrter  ...

Hab zur Kontrolle noch ein übriges SDM630 in den selben Stromkreis der "WP-Steuerung" gehängt
(das SDM230 und das SDM630 hängen nun also in Serie hinereinander in der selben Zuleitung zur WP).

Das SDM630, welches eigentlich für 3 Phasen (L1, L2 und L3) gebaut ist, aber auch 1-phasig messen kann,
hab ich als "1p2" konfiguriert:




Hier mal die Fotos von den verschiedenen Werten am Display:




Der gemessene Strom am SDM630 (0.094A = 94mA) weicht komplett vom Strom am SDM230 (0.127A = 127mA) ab!
Die anderen Werte stimmen annähernd ...

Mein Fluke Multimeter sagt:




Hat da jemand von euch eine Erklärung?

Mail an B+G E-TECH hab ich schon rausgeschickt ... leider aber noch keine Antwort erhalten.

LG Daniel.


----------



## JSEngineering (19 Januar 2021)

dast schrieb:


> Der gemessene Strom am SDM630 (0.094A = 94mA) weicht komplett vom Strom am SDM230 (0.127A = 127mA) ab!



Moin Daniel,

Du schreibst, Du hast die hintereinander hängen.
Wir sprechen hier von ~30mA: Ist Dir bewußt, daß die Meßgeräte selbst Strom verbrauchen? Damit mißt das SDM230 den Stromverbrauch des SDM630... und da halte ich jetzt - ohne das Datenblatt gelesen zu haben - 30mA für realistisch.

Kannst Du Dir vor diesem Hintergrund die Abweichung erklären?

Gruß
     Jens


----------



## dast (19 Januar 2021)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Kannst Du Dir vor diesem Hintergrund die Abweichung erklären?



Zuerst mal danke für deine rasche Antwort, Jens!

Du hast vermutlich recht, das hab ich gar nicht so beachtet ...

Hab grad nochmal draufgeschaut.
Die WP heizt gerade, sprich jetzt sind auch die beiden Pumpen usw. an.
Heißt der Stromverbrauch ist etwas höher und damit fällt der Eigenverbrauch
der Messgeräte nicht mehr so ins Gewicht ... (wieder ca. die 30mA, was
tatsächlich der Eigenverbrauch des SDM630 sein kann).
Danke nochmal für den Hinweis!


*SDM230**SDM630*Spannung234,7 V235 VStrom1,245 A1,276 ALeistung159 W157 WLeistungsfaktor0,9690,978Frequenz50 Hz50 Hz

Was mich dennoch etwas irritiert:

P_sdm230 = 234,7V * 1,245A * 0,969 = 283,14W
P_sdm630 = 235V * 1,276A * 0,978 = 293,26W

Gemessene Leistung fast halb so groß wie die berechnete?!


----------



## Timbo (25 Januar 2021)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

da die Leistung bei der Dachrinnen Heizung passt aber bei allen anderen nicht würde ich behaupten es gibt bei dem Gerät ein Problem mit getackteten Leistung.

Alle anderen Verbraucher die du aufgelistet hast besitzen Netzteile oder Steller die einen gewissen Gleichstrom Anteil Rückspeisen.
Was mich aber auch wundert ist das deine Wärmepumpe nur einphasig gemessen wird. Ich kenne die Geräte nur als dreiphasige Geräte.

Gruß Tim


----------



## dast (25 Januar 2021)

Timbo schrieb:


> da die Leistung bei der Dachrinnen Heizung passt aber bei allen anderen nicht würde ich behaupten es gibt bei dem Gerät ein Problem mit getackteten Leistung.
> Alle anderen Verbraucher die du aufgelistet hast besitzen Netzteile oder Steller die einen gewissen Gleichstrom Anteil Rückspeisen.


Leider habe ich noch keine Antwort auf meine Anfrage per Mail an der Hersteller/Lieferanten bekommen.
Wichtig wäre mir prinzipiell die ermittelte Leistung bzw. die Wirkenergie, da ich mitloggen möchte was mich die Haustechnik etwa über das Jahr kostet.
Wenn jetzt nur der PF falsch ausgegeben wird, könnte ich damit leben ...



Timbo schrieb:


> Was mich aber auch wundert ist das deine Wärmepumpe nur einphasig gemessen wird. Ich kenne die Geräte nur als dreiphasige Geräte.


Meine WP hast zwei Zuleitungen (+ Absicherungen), einmal 1-phasig für die Elektronik, Pumpen und Ventile und einmal 3-phasig für den Kompressor.
Aktuell habe ich den 3-phasigen Zähler für den Kompressor aber noch nicht verbaut ...


----------

